# IDIOT SIGHTING



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

this is an email i received today:


Be Careful Out There: 
IDIOT SIGHTING:
We had to have the garage door repaired. The Sears repairman told us that one of our problems was that we did not have a 'large' enough motor on the opener. I thought for a minute, and said that we had the largest one Sears made at that time, a 1/2 horsepower. He shook his head and said, 'Lady, you need a 1/4 horsepower.' I responded that 1/2 was larger than 1/4. He said, 'NO, it's not.' Four is larger than two...' 

We haven't used Sears repair since.



IDIOT SIGHTING:
My daughter and I went through the McDonald's take-out window and I gave the clerk a $5 bill. Our total was $4.25, so I also handed her a quarter. She said, 'you gave me too much money.' I said, 'Yes I know, but this way you can just give me a dollar bill back.' She sighed and went to get the manager who asked me to repeat my request. I did so, and he handed me back the quarter, and said, 'We're sorry but they could not do that kind of thing.' The clerk then proceeded to give me back $1 and 75 cents in change...

Do not confuse the clerks at McD's.


IDIOT SIGHTING:
I live in a semi rural area. We recently had a new neighbor call the local township administrative office to request the removal of the DEER CROSSING sign on our road. The reason: 'Too many deer are being hit by cars out here! I don't think this is a good place for them to be crossing anymore.'

From Kingman, KS.


IDIOT SIGHTING IN FOOD SERVICE:
My daughter went to a local Taco Bell and ordered a taco. She asked the person behind the counter for 'minimal lettuce.' He said he was sorry, but they only had iceburg lettuce.
From Kansas City.

IDIOT SIGHTING:
I was at the airport, checking in at the gate when an airport employee asked, 'Has anyone put anything in your baggage without your knowledge?' To which I replied, 'If it was without my knowledge, how would I know?' He smiled knowingly and nodded, 
'That's why we ask.' 

Happened in Birmingham , Ala.

IDIOT SIGHTING:
The stoplight on the corner buzzes when it's safe to cross the street. I was crossing with an intellectually challenged coworker of mine. She asked if I knew what the buzzer was for. I explained that it signals blind people when the light is red. Appalled, she responded, 'What on earth are blind people doing driving?!'

She was a probation officer in Wichita, KS.


IDIOT SIGHTING:
At a good-bye luncheon for an old and dear coworker. She was leaving the company due to 'downsizing.' Our manager commented cheerfully, 'This is fun. We should do this more often.' Not another word was spoken. We all just looked at each other with that deer-in-the-headlights stare.

This was a lunch at Texas Instruments.


IDIOT SIGHTING:
I work with an individual who plugged her power strip back into itself and for the sake of her life, couldn't understand why her system would not turn on.

A deputy with the Dallas County Sheriffs office, no less.


IDIOT SIGHTING:
When my husband and I arrived at an automobile dealership to pick up our car, we were told the keys had been locked in it. We went to the service department and found a mechanic working feverishly to unlock the driver side door. As I watched from the passenger side, I instinctively tried the door handle and discovered that it was unlocked. 'Hey,' I announced to the technician, 'its open!' His reply, 'I know. I already got that side.'

This was at the Ford dealership in Canton, MS.


STAY ALERT!
They walk among us.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

lol, some pretty funny ones in there.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

:lol:yeah, i like the texas instruments one


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Whew....what a relief.....

Based on the thread title...I thought I was going to see my photo in the first post some place....


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Whew....what a relief.....
> 
> Based on the thread title...I thought I was going to see my photo in the first post some place....


I deleted it:lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dave29 said:


> I deleted it:lol:


Very kind of you sir...


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

The one about the change at the fast-food counter reminded of something from a few years ago. I'd heard a similar bit from some comic on an HBO special and never thought I'd have the opportunity to use it.. ...until one day at a Wendy's in Nashua NH.

The "automatic change dispenser machine" at the register was broken. I ordered my food and, when I paid, I added some change so that difference would come out to an even 25 cents. This caused the high-school/recent-'graduate'-aged girl behind the counter to go into an absolute brain-freeze. Her mechanical helper being on the fritz, she didn't know what to do and stammered a lot.

At that point, I remembered the comic I'd heard and repeated the lines I'd remembered:

"You know that day in math class when you said 'When will I ever use this stuff'? Well, today's the day!"


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Another one sighted

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,487508,00.html


----------

